# Music , soundtrack for a summer sunny morning day ,



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

If you had the work to make a soundtrack for a movie , scenes like a 
Sunny Sumer morning day , what movements or pieces you choice ?

any music genres is ok, but specially I would like to discover new music themes from 
impressionism or atonal disonant music.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'd suggest that _this_ has to be considered:






Cecil Effinger: Little Symphony No.1 (1945)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Impressionism or dissonant for a sunny summer morning. Woh! That's a hard one. I often think of impressionism as all mist and moonlight and dissonance as strife, but I know those are stereotypes.

I know! I heard a piece by Webern this morning that is surprisingly pleasant. It's called "Lansamer Satz fur Streichquartett," or simply "Slow Movement."

Looks like I failed. There's little or no dissonance there, Webern notwithstanding.


----------



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

SONNET CLV said:


> I'd suggest that _this_ has to be considered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks , this is very good , I like it !


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Huh, the first thing that came to mind for "sunny morning" is Barber's Violin Concerto [here's the first movement]

The last movement isn't atonal, but rather it's less tonally stable


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Daybreak - Daphnis et Chloe by Ravel





I liked Sonnet CLV's piece a lot too.


----------



## Le Peel (May 15, 2015)

It's a sunny summer morning, and everyone's dying.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

since you asked


----------



## BlackKeys (May 12, 2015)

Obligatory Morning Mood: :lol:






This piece also gives me a "morning" vibe, ignoring the title haha:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> I'd suggest that _this_ has to be considered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a fine little symphony. On looking up Effinger, I was not surprised to find that he was a lifelong friend of Roy Harris. Had Harris striven more often for a similar condensation, I would be fonder of his symphonies. Apparently Effinger was rather prolific, but for some reason did not achieve widespread renown; his name was unknown to me. I will seek out more of his work. Thank you.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Le Peel said:


> It's a sunny summer morning, and everyone's dying.


Very funny. But there are cowbells, if milking is on the morning's agenda.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> Very funny. But there are cowbells, if milking is on the morning's agenda.


Why does everything have to be so literal? Can't the cowbells be taken as a musical symbol rather than a pictorial one?

Also, why do people focus on the cowbells? They play quietly for about 1 minute in total of an 80 minute piece.

Anyway, here's a piece that moves from a nocturnal world of bells and synthesized sounds to a daytime realm of birds and conversation:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> Why does everything have to be so literal? Can't the cowbells be taken as a musical symbol rather than a pictorial one?
> 
> In Mahler? The sound of distant cowbells an abstract musical effect? I think he wanted to summon a little slice of reality, a complex of feelings in every listener who knew that sound in life - as, I'd guess, most of his listeners back then did, and many still do. We may not have those memories of rural Alpine life for his effect to tap into - but some of us know the association and can still get something of it when we hear the music. I know I can, and I find that very pleasing.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> In Mahler? The sound of distant cowbells an abstract musical effect? I think he wanted to summon a little slice of reality, a complex of feelings in every listener who knew that sound in life - as, I'd guess, most of his listeners back then did, and many still do. We may not have those memories of rural Alpine life for his effect to tap into - but some of us know the association and can still get something of it when we hear the music. I know I can, and I find that very pleasing.


I didn't say "abstract," I said it was a _musical_ symbol. It does symbolize the pastoral (and loneliness), but not cows. Cows don't enter the picture at all.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> I'd suggest that _this_ has to be considered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Woodduck said:


> What a fine little symphony. On looking up Effinger, I was not surprised to find that he was a lifelong friend of Roy Harris. Had Harris striven more often for a similar condensation, I would be fonder of his symphonies. Apparently Effinger was rather prolific, but for some reason did not achieve widespread renown; his name was unknown to me. I will seek out more of his work. Thank you.


I first encountered the Little Symphony _and_ the composer Cecil Effinger on this COLUMBIA LP







which I probably bought for the Andrew Imbrie Violin Concerto.

I must say that my first hearing of the Effinger piece was revelatory. I recall repeating the play, a couple of times after that first hearing, the Little Symphony was so striking, and memorable. It has remained indelible in my consciousness ever since that first hearing many years ago. Interestingly enough, though the Imbrie Concerto is a substantial modernistic example of the genre, a piece I have listened to several times over the years, I can't say I can actually remember any of it with any clarity. The Effinger stuck in my brain upon initial hearing.

When I achieved my first access to turning analog LPs into digital discs and recording them onto CD by way of my computer, one of the very first pieces I put onto a CD was the Effinger Little Symphony, and that disc still sits on my "E" composer CD shelf. I never did digitize the Imbrie Concerto.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> I didn't say "abstract," I said it was a _musical_ symbol. It does symbolize the pastoral (and loneliness), but not cows. Cows don't enter the picture at all.


Awwww! Cows are nice. Ever talk to a cow? They're great listeners. I'll bet Mahler talked to cows.

But I'll grant you - the music is not about cows.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

With reference to Mahler's Sixth Symphony --



Mahlerian said:


> Why does everything have to be so literal? Can't the cowbells be taken as a musical symbol rather than a pictorial one?
> 
> Also, why do people focus on the cowbells? They play quietly for about 1 minute in total of an 80 minute piece.


Actually, I always thought the Sixth Symphony was simply Mahler's failed attempt to write a Concerto for Cow Bells and Large Orchestra.

I could be wrong.

But then, Mahler never _was _very good at writing (or completing) concertos of any sort.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Brian Eno & Harold Budd - First Light


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

After the reworked Courage theme for Star Trek, Goldsmith's pastoral Ba'Ku village theme seems right at home for a warm summer day.


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

Beethoven's Sixth


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Ain't nothing more sunny than the Trout quintet.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

hombre777 said:


> If you had the work to make a soundtrack for a movie , scenes like a
> Sunny Sumer morning day , what movements or pieces you choice ?
> 
> any music genres is ok, but specially I would like to discover new music themes from
> impressionism or atonal disonant music.


 Well, considering that it's four years since the OP, I'd say that the sun has already set.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Antonio Vivaldi : Gloria in Excelsis Deo - Riccardo Muti / New Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A wonderful evocation of sunrise on a beautiful morning is heard (and seen inside one's head if you've been there) as the first movement of Ferde Grofé's _Grand Canyon Suite_.....


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry, neither impressionist nor atonal but to me it's pretty sunny!
Copland's 'Walk to the Bunkhouse' from 'The Red Pony'


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Vivaldi - Spring


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

DeepR said:


> Brian Eno & Harold Budd - First Light


Oh, I already posted it. Well, here's a fixed link:


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Delius - In a Summer Garden


----------

